# Confused about Wisteria



## Lamarr (Sep 18, 2011)

I see everywhere that wisteria is toxic. I am overrun with it in and near my tort pens. I have 2.1 adult RF that can't seem to pass a new leaf or one that is close enough to the chainlink to reach. These guys act like this is some super treat! Does anyone have a safe quick kill for this stuff? 

And as a newbie here..... thanks for a great site!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Lamarr:

I think its the seeds on the wisteria that are toxic.


----------



## Lamarr (Sep 18, 2011)

Well that would explain why they like the new growth leaves so much. It's just hard to believe that mother nature would let them develop a taste for something toxic!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 18, 2011)

Wisteria is NOOOOOO bueno!!! DO NOT FEED IT!!

Here is a link to the tortoise table and what they say about it:

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?mode=main&catID=423


----------



## dmmj (Sep 18, 2011)

salt water poured onto the plant should do a pretty good job of killing it.


----------



## Lamarr (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll definitely try the salt water trick! Believe me, I'm spending quite a bit of time trying to stay ahead of this nasty weed!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 19, 2011)

David, will that work on a pesky oleander bush I have, been trying to do that bush in for years.


----------

